# blue leg crab and friends??



## malawi_love (Dec 1, 2011)

I am brand new to the saltwater experience. I got a blue leg hermit crab the other day and today when I was watching him cruise today I noticed that the white swirls on him had something coming out if them. What is this and will this hurt my crab or my future reef tank?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Got a picture?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not quite sure what you are referring to. Where are the white swirls? ...on his legs, head? A pic would be good. Maybe it's just normal markings, or hairs or something so try looking at some pics and see if what your crab has is different.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/userpix/47_blueleghermit2_1.jpg
http://images.dpchallenge.com/image...Copyrighted_Image_Reuse_Prohibited_670909.jpg


----------



## malawi_love (Dec 1, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Got a picture?


K the picture is in my gallery. Let me know if you need a more clear one. I haven't seen my crab today, I think he might of buried himself? The sand is all pushed around. I thought I did enough research before getting him but I guess I need to do more.


----------



## malawi_love (Dec 1, 2011)

snail said:


> I'm not quite sure what you are referring to. Where are the white swirls? ...on his legs, head? A pic would be good. Maybe it's just normal markings, or hairs or something so try looking at some pics and see if what your crab has is different.
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/userpix/47_blueleghermit2_1.jpg
> http://images.dpchallenge.com/image...Copyrighted_Image_Reuse_Prohibited_670909.jpg


He has coraline on his shell, sorry if I spelled that wrong. But he also has like white tubes as well on his shell. I uploaded a picture to my gallery so I hope that helps.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with stuff on his shell. If he doesn't like the shell he can always move. The only problem could be things you don't want spreading and growing all over the reef, I think it's unlikely it's anything to worry about. Maybe post a thread with pic to 'ID hitchhiker' and someone will be able to tell you what it is.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

I see a fan worm on his shell and sum coralline algae. His shell shows he lived in a healthy tank lol. he will be fine. Just make sure you find sum assorted size shells for him. I usually find tiny shells in crushed coral substrate


----------



## malawi_love (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you for everyone posting. Henry, the blue leg, has been most entertaining in my tank. His feather dusters have been coming more to live since I've been putting some food in for them as well. Henry got his first piece of live rock about a week ago and is obsessed with it. Which makes me happy because I get to see him all the time  thanks for all the help!


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

I have 5 blues and they clean up my tank all day everyday. I have never seen them rest for a second ever since I put them in. Just make sure your calcium and other mineral levels are good by just changing your water every month or pour in trace elements. This will benefit your crab and the live rock.


----------

